# 04 Z door speakers?



## backdraft9 (Oct 10, 2004)

in a perfect world, I'm hoping I can fit a pair of focal utopia or at least some 165ks in the door, but I notice that the depth of the door is not 100% condusive to car audio buffs....does anyone know if it's possible, and if so what if any modification am I looking at doing to make them fit? a distant third would probably be Alpine type X components but I'd really like to stick with focal. Thanks! :cheers: 

=Karl=


----------

